# DAP Beaufighter MK 21 photos



## Wirbelwind (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm trying to find WW2 photos of RAAF MK 21 Beaufighters, but so far have only managed to find one photo of A8-95 (link). Would anyone here happen to know where I can find more photos of identifiable MK 21 Beaufighters belonging to the RAAF?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 15, 2009)

I think I should have some in various books, so I'll have a look and scan and post what I find. It'll probably take me a day or so, as I'm still trying to catch up with a back log of things!


----------



## Wirbelwind (Sep 16, 2009)

Take your time, I can wait. 

Meanwhile I'll see if I can find more photos on the net. I'll post them here if I do.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 16, 2009)

Even though you can't make out serials in all these pics, I hope they are of some use to you.


credit for the colour pic goes to Jack Cook.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 16, 2009)

more


----------



## ozhawk40 (Sep 16, 2009)

Great photos - thanks for posting Andy

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2009)

Yep I agree....Very nice stuff Andy.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice selection Andy.
Max, I'm a bit surprised that you can't find any pics of Mk21's, as every reference I've seen, or have, includes a number of pics. There were 365 Mk21's built under the DAP programmes, serialed A8-1 to A8-365, so they're easy to identify from the re-serialled, british-built Beaus. The internet might be scarce for pics, but good old fashioned books seem to have loads! Some research subjects need a broader path than the internet alone!
Here's a few from 'Beaufighter at War', by Chaz Bowyer, published 1976. I'm afraid the others in this book were too big to scan. One has been posted already by Andy, showing the Australian National War Memorial in the background, but this example shows more of the background.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Sep 16, 2009)

Ah - you guys forced me. Can't get enough of these Aussie Beaus. Here's some more. 93 Sqn. A8-116

From Classic Warbirds number 6 - Ventura Publications.


----------



## Wirbelwind (Sep 16, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Max, I'm a bit surprised that you can't find any pics of Mk21's, as every reference I've seen, or have, includes a number of pics. There were 365 Mk21's built under the DAP programmes, serialed A8-1 to A8-365, so they're easy to identify from the re-serialled, british-built Beaus. The internet might be scarce for pics, but good old fashioned books seem to have loads! Some research subjects need a broader path than the internet alone!



Agreed. I simply wasn't looking in the right places. Thanks guys. 

By the way, weren't any of the re-serialled British-built Beaufighters given serial numbers between A8-1 to A8-365?


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 17, 2009)

No. All British built Beaus had the A19 serial prefix. All Australian built examples had A8.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome shots guys! 8)


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2009)

With Daniel...


----------



## Heinz (Sep 17, 2009)

Great shots guys. Do a search on the AWM website you should find a fair selection there.

Cheers


----------



## barneybolac (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Violator (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, guys; great stuff!


----------



## ThunderThud (Oct 2, 2009)

Great pictures guys Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 3, 2009)

'Ask and ye shall receive.' Great info guys a fantastic response.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jan 25, 2010)

This is RAAF 93 squadron A8-164 SK-A taxing out for a flight at Labuan. I can't quite make out the yellow emblem on the nose but suspect this is the "Spookus Sneakinus" coat of arms - the aircraft was flown by McLeod, the A flight commander.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 25, 2010)

Where did you get these Pete??? Are there anymore of the 13 sqn ventura?? Way cool


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope Andy, that's it. It took me half an hour to realize there was a Ventura in the picture.

But it is the first time I've seen a photo of the front half of 164. I was a little surprised by the appearance of the squadron badge, as this is not mentioned in any reference material I have - and I now have lots! Certainly it is not mentioned in Parnells "Beaufighter in the Pacific", the authority on the topic.

Does anybody have any clues?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 25, 2010)

I've got nothing either. There's a side on pic in "Whispering Death" but thats about it.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 25, 2010)

Fantastic shots Peter!


----------



## ozhawk40 (Feb 23, 2010)

A couple more colour photos. Unidentified 93 squadron aircraft. Source is unknown.

Cheers

Peter


----------

